# Question About A Jig Saw



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anybody that owns a good band saw ever need a jig saw?

Jerry


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

A jigsaw is very handy when you can't bring the work to the band saw, or if the work is too big for the band saw.

Just like a tablesaw doesn't replace a circular saw entirely.

I don't need my jigsaw a lot, but its there when I do need it


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't cut a sink hole out of a counter top with a bandsaw.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Use both, hard to do inside cut on a band saw, I guess it depends on what can of woodworking you do, I would hate to lose either one of them.
But this is my opinion.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Does anybody that owns a good band saw ever need a jig saw?
> 
> Jerry


yes...
several... there are jobs that only each tool can do and do well...

and before you ask... Bosch set the standards for everybody else...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> yes...
> several... there are jobs that only each tool can do and do well...
> 
> and before you ask... Bosch set the standards for everybody else...



Stick, it is the Bosch that I have been looking at. I am thinking about the task of cutting the ginger bread on a cedar chest. It just seems to me that a workpiece that large might be better cut with a jig saw. I do hope that a better saw will allow me to follow the lines better but won't know until I spend the money and give it a try.

Jerry


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Does anybody that owns a good band saw ever need a jig saw?


That would depend on what type of woodworking they were doing. But, overall, of course.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

My choice would be Bosch as well. I have an older one and am very impressed with it. I had a cheaper one prior to this one and, while it DID cut, there is just no comparing the performance between it and the Bosch.

Jerry, here is a link to a quick review of 2 different Bosch jigsaws. Bosch jigsaw review


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Does anybody that owns a good band saw ever need a jig saw?
> 
> Jerry



Yes....


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Stick, it is the Bosch that I have been looking at. I am thinking about the task of cutting the ginger bread on a cedar chest. It just seems to me that a workpiece that large might be better cut with a jig saw. I do hope that a better saw will allow me to follow the lines better but won't know until I spend the money and give it a try.
> 
> Jerry
> 
> Jerry, there are certainly jobs for both a band saw and a jig saw. You might want to look at a jig saw with the pivoting head which is more like a scroll saw. With my band saw I was experiencing a bit of wander and learned (You Tube video) how to check the set up of the bandsaw. I'm much happier with the results having spent that time fine tuning my bandsaw.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Jig Saw Usage*

Jerry: I agree with the others. I seldom use my jig saw, I have two other band saws, but it is there when I need it. I have a Horizontal Metal band saw too, but I keep my hand held metal band saw for "when I need something more portable. You are probably, like I, dealing with a convenience issue. Plus, as previously stated there are times when you have to start a cut from a hole!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

BrianS said:


> My choice would be Bosch as well. I have an older one and am very impressed with it. I had a cheaper one prior to this one and, while it DID cut, there is just no comparing the performance between it and the Bosch.
> 
> Jerry, here is a link to a quick review of 2 different Bosch jigsaws. Bosch jigsaw review


Brian,
This is the kind of comment that I have been hoping to hear, thanks. In my opinion that old Craftsman just did not want to cut where I wanted to. Maybe the better saw would work better for me.

Jerry


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

I use my jig saws as well as my band saws.

I have a problem with my current wife. She thinks if it is a saw they are all the same. I tell her I need some saw that I do not have and she starts to ask me why can't I do the work with all the other saws I already have. Band Saws, Table Saws, Circular Saws, Hand Saws, Jig Saws, Hole Saws, Reciprocal Saw, Compound Miter Saw, Coping Saw, Hack Saws etc. They are all saws so why do you need more than one saw? 

She thinks I will not be happy until I have every type of saw there is. Hard to get anything past her. I think I need a scroll saw but I have to find something I need it for so I can convince her I must have one.

I never mention that some some saws take several types and sizes of blades. I don't want to confuse her.

Full disclosure, she never says no, just why.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

david_de said:


> I use my jig saws as well as my band saws.
> 
> I have a problem with my current wife. She thinks if it is a saw they are all the same. ...They are all saws so why do you need more than one saw?


Dave, If you're wife's a cook ask her why she needs more than one knife to prepare meals. Offer her up a meat cleaver to slice the cheese.:lol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

david_de said:


> I use my jig saws as well as my band saws.
> 
> I have a problem with my current wife. She thinks if it is a saw they are all the same. I tell her I need some saw that I do not have and she starts to ask me why can't I do the work with all the other saws I already have. Band Saws, Table Saws, Circular Saws, Hand Saws, Jig Saws, Hole Saws, Reciprocal Saw, Compound Miter Saw, Coping Saw, Hack Saws etc. They are all saws so why do you need more than one saw?
> 
> ...


Dave you have to find a project SHE needs a scroll saw for. Then you can have one.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 2 old jig saws. When you need one, they are handy. Like others said, with a band saw, since the blade is a loop, no way to get a bandsaw blade inside of a hole without cutting through a side...

Along with David's comment-- Sharon get's on me about not using the new panel saw as much as she think's I should. She thinks it really should be paying it's way to justify it's existence and the continuing frustration it has caused me. It takes up a _lot_ of room for workspace. Although I use it, It is still not up to 100% yet. If you guy's knew the whole story on that _saw saga_ (still waiting on telling that story), that reference would be even more understandable... (Mike M., Dan and Charles are privy to the details on that and the delay of the second half of that review.)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I had an old Master Mechanic jig saw that functioned best as a dental filling extractor--turn it on hold it in your hand...it vibrates so much fillings just fall out. Don't even need to get it near your face. When i started reading WW forums, couldn't figure out how anyone could use such a tool.

Then one day i spotted a Bosch jig saw in the "chips & dents" area of a Home Depot. $70 or so and i was away from home, so i thought i'd try it. Difference was amazing. Smooth. Like others have said--i don't use it a lot, but when i do it's really the best tool for the job. 

earl


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

david_de said:


> I think I need a scroll saw but I have to find something I need it for so I can convince her I must have one.


I have a very nicely working scrollsaw in the shop. I'd rather give up my bandsaw than the scrollsaw. Decided I needed another, for the spare room in the house, for when it's too cold out for my knees to take working in the shop - a good part of the winter, this year. Made a swap for a very, very, nice Delta scrollsaw, courtesy of craigslist, I figure I came out waay ahead on that deal. Look around for something to swap, and don't tell the wife - after all, if no cash trades hands, no foul.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jerry...

My bandsaw crapped out just as I was about to start my rocker build. No money for a new one ment plan "B"....got out the DeWalt jigsaw and made do with it. on 6 and 8/4 stock it
did a fairly decent job. Not as nice as a band saw, but it got me thru the build. I'd say well worth having at least 1 good one in the shop.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Does anybody that owns a good band saw ever need a jig saw?
> 
> Jerry


A wrench is a wrench is a wrench but tighten a nut/bolt to specs without a torque wrench. Same thing I think...

Seems a jig saw can do some minor bandsaw jobs, especially mounted upside down under a table, but would be tough to cut in-place wood with a bandsaw...

I have had jig saws my whole life but only recently needed a bandsaw when I got into woodworking...

I have explained to my wife that it is the forum's fault...


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Then there is the choice of blades. There are several (mostly made by Bosche) that have interesting, and exotic tooth patterns. Real sharp. The use of a jig saw (from my experience) is usually free hand. This takes practice, to become really good. Combine a really good, sharp blade, with practice, and the result will be superb. Nothin' is for free.
What are you using for an underlayment? Many folks use expanded polystyrene and just carve though it. It does need to be flat, so your work doesn't wobble. Practice. Practice.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Nickp said:


> I have explained to my wife that it is the forum's fault...


Nick--
You made my day! I couldn't stop laughing at that comment!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Nick--
> You made my day! I couldn't stop laughing at that comment!


A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do... 

Thanks, Mike...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, we're here for you Nick. What's the good in knowing me if you can't abuse it!! 

earl


----------



## sigshane (Feb 9, 2013)

I was doing an upgrade on my homemade router table, wanted to put a handy box with switch, flush-mounted into the side of the table. That meant drilling four corner holes, and using my jigsaw to make the rounded rectangular hole for the box.

That job could _not_ be done with even the best bandsaw.

Shane


----------



## telecarver1 (Sep 25, 2009)

For intricate patterns, a jig saws leave a rough finish, is not very good for small areas and requires drilling holes in each cutout area. Scroll saws make you want to tear your hair out with all of the blade unfastening and reattaching. Scroll saws are also useless on large pieces. 

I use a router to cut intricate patterns. It's easier, faster and leaves a smoother cut. I use a 1/8" all purpose roto-zip bit in a 1/4" to 1/8" collet adapter. I can cut through 1 3/4" material in three passes. The bits break sometimes but they are cheap and readily available. I just keep extras on hand. Here's a slide show video of me using this technique to cut an intricate pattern through 1 3/4" mahoany. 
Sierra Nevada In Progress.mov - YouTube

When I discovered this technique I sold my scroll saw.


----------



## gulptor (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes. Every time the work piece is too big for the bandsaw.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yes!*



Jerry Bowen said:


> Does anybody that owns a good band saw ever need a jig saw?
> 
> Jerry


Jerry:

I have a 18" Rikon band saw and it is great for:

1. Outside edge cuts that are less than 18" from the edge. The wood has to fit between the blade and the frame.

2. Re-sawing

3. Outside circles using a circle jig, of course. For me, free hand can be a challenge when the circle has to be accurate. 

4. In my wood shop cuts. There is no way I would take my 450 pound Rikon to a job site.

Where the jigsaw excels is:

1. Cuts that are further than 18" from the edge of the wood.

2. Inside cuts i.e. inside circles

3. Portability. Much easier to take a jigsaw to a job site than my Rikon.

4. When the piece of wood your cutting doesn't move or is difficult to move.

I have two (2) jig saws. A 30 year old Craftsman Auto Scroller (Model # 315.172050) and a Bosch JS5. The Bosch is a very well designed and manufactured jigsaw. I use it a lot. The only problem with the Bosch is that it does not do well in tight situations. This is where the Craftsman really excels. The Craftsman has a rotating head that allows it to get into some really tight spots. It also is much easier to use for tight radius turns.

Jigsaws excel with rough cuts but they can also be used for finish cuts. Make sure that you have plenty of blades for your jigsaw. Experiment with the different blades in different materials. I find that I can actually get a fairly nice cut in melamine, if I put tape on both the bottom and top of the cut sides, use a very fine blade with lots of small teeth and take my time.


----------



## Nbowes (Apr 1, 2012)

or you could buy one , do the job, clean it up and take it back.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

telecarver1 said:


> For intricate patterns, a jig saws leave a rough finish, is not very good for small areas and requires drilling holes in each cutout area. Scroll saws make you want to tear your hair out with all of the blade unfastening and reattaching. Scroll saws are also useless on large pieces.
> 
> I use a router to cut intricate patterns. It's easier, faster and leaves a smoother cut. I use a 1/8" all purpose roto-zip bit in a 1/4" to 1/8" collet adapter. I can cut through 1 3/4" material in three passes. The bits break sometimes but they are cheap and readily available. I just keep extras on hand. Here's a slide show video of me using this technique to cut an intricate pattern through 1 3/4" mahoany.
> Sierra Nevada In Progress.mov - YouTube
> ...



Ron, I'm impressed. It's guys like you that make me feel so inadequate. I have been on the verge of buying a second router as the only one I have is the one in the router table and it not conveniently removed. Just the other day I ash canned the bases for the router as I have decided that I would never use them.

Anyway, thanks for sharing the video, good job, extremely interesting content.

Jerry


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nbowes said:


> or you could buy one , do the job, clean it up and take it back.


That's how i was able to afford my Bosch jig saw--it was in the "returns" section at a Home Depot. I could see some shavings of what appeared to be galvanized pipe, other than that it was brand new. Bought it for less than half of retail. I'd not encourage the "buy, use, return" method, and don't think i could do that. 

earl


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> That's how i was able to afford my Bosch jig saw--it was in the "returns" section at a Home Depot. I could see some shavings of what appeared to be galvanized pipe, other than that it was brand new. Bought it for less than half of retail. I'd not encourage the "buy, use, return" method, and don't think i could do that.
> 
> earl


Unfortunately that kind of morality is becoming more exceptable all of the time, and we wonder why our country is going down the toilet.

Jerry


----------



## woodwaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, there are many tasks that a band saw can't handle. Cutting holes for example. Or cutting curves on large pieces of stock that would be awkward or impossible to do on a band saw. Not to mention the portability of a jig saw.


----------



## st8yd (May 10, 2011)

Yes. I could do without the bandsaw before I could do without the jigsaw.
I'll resonate the Bosh. Also the T101B is a great blade for it, as it will often leave a cut so smooth it doesn't need to be sanded.
The Bosch set in orbital with this blade will actually pull itself thru a board if you lock the trigger and let loose.


----------



## Buzzz1000 (Aug 21, 2013)

*No one has said the most obvious answer*

Wow, no one has given the most important answer to this Question: You need a jig saw because if you are cutting out the center of any piece of woodworking. Drill a hole and put the jig saw where the hole is to make whatever type of cut that is needed. You could also do the same with a scroll saw. That is your most relevant answer, to your question.


----------

